# Not merging changed files during an upgrade



## amiramix (Apr 5, 2016)

I am upgrading 10.2 to 10.3. `freebsd-update -r 10.3-RELEASE upgrade` said that the following files have changed


```
/.cshrc
/.profile
/root/.cshrc
/root/.profile
```

and it won't be installing them. But actually didn't show any merge. Where the update or mergemaster store the new config files unpacked from 10.3 so that I can compare them with the current ones to check what has changed?


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 5, 2016)

I see lots gets written under /var/db/freebsd-update, but I don't see readable files.  If you have the sources installed you could look there or look at https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3/.

ADDED: root/ is under /etc/: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3/etc/root/


----------



## amiramix (Apr 5, 2016)

Many thanks, that will do. Looks like /var/db/freebsd-update stores just the fetched updates, but I remember there was a folder where it would store the files merged between the old and new releases.


----------



## amiramix (Apr 5, 2016)

BTW is there a way of restoring a file to its original, expected version, so that it's not skipped at the next upgrade?


----------

